# Can someone draw her for me?



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

We lost Dara this morning, and the entire family is taking it pretty hard.

I would really appreciate a drawing of her, because the only drawings of her we have are what I have drawn today while at school.

It's okay if the drawing isn't the best, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP Dara

I've done a drawing of her.


----------



## munakgirl (Oct 26, 2013)

I did a fast lil pixel painting of her... (its kind of a wip...) 
Sorry for your loss. She's pretty.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Tell me a little bit about her personality? I'll try and do something.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

We really didn't get to know her too well, but she mostly kept to herself and stayed away from the other girls, mostly hiding in the upper corners of the tank. When one of us came up to the tank, she would move around a bit, but not much.
(Sorry, we really didn't have her long enough to really get to know her).

By the way, thanks for all of the pictures, guys. It means a lot to me.


----------

